# Disney cruise where to book?



## ailin (Mar 11, 2013)

We're looking to go on a Disney cruise to the Caribbean next year.  So far I've checked the Disney cruise site directly, Costco, vacationstogo.com, and crucon.com.  Costco seems to have the best price since they offer a Costco cash card (almost equivalent to cash to me since we go all the time).  

Where else should I check for good prices and service?  Anyone have experience booking through Costco?

TIA!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 11, 2013)

Disney does not discount, your best bet will likely be Costco.  I love Costco, I have not used their travel except for rental cars, but I imagine there are similiar to all of these other product and services.


----------



## presley (Mar 11, 2013)

I've used travel agents who offer on board credit.  However, the Costco cash card looks like a better deal overall.


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 12, 2013)

I have used and reused All Season's Travel for booking Disney cruises.  I vowed I would never use a travel agency, but decided to try out All Season's on many recommendations.  They specialize in Disney and keep up with all the latest discounts and specials.  (I think look and navigation of their website stinks though!)  

I research trips so much that I feel like I know more than the average travel agent, but I have learned a lot through the All Season's agents and their newsletter.  For instance, they told me to do an onboard rebooking for a future cruise that wasn't out yet.  Just book a random date as placeholder reservation.  When the future trip opens for booking, they book it for me on release day at the onboard rebooking discounted price. (10% off, plus you get extra onboard credit.)  I didn't know you could do that until they told me. Between the discount and the extra onboard credit, it saved me $700 on the cruise I have booked for this summer.

The other thing they are good about is rebooking your reservation if a lower rate becomes available.  I don't know that they will necessarily give you better deal than any other good travel agent, but they are knowledgeable about discounts and specials. 

Have you tried getting a quote from a few agents and comparing them? 

http://www.allseastravel.com/


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Mar 13, 2013)

spencersmama said:


> I have used and reused All Season's Travel for booking Disney cruises.  I vowed I would never use a travel agency, but decided to try out All Season's on many recommendations.  They specialize in Disney and keep up with all the latest discounts and specials.  (I think look and navigation of their website stinks though!)
> 
> I research trips so much that I feel like I know more than the average travel agent, but I have learned a lot through the All Season's agents and their newsletter.  For instance, they told me to do an onboard rebooking for a future cruise that wasn't out yet.  Just book a random date as placeholder reservation.  When the future trip opens for booking, they book it for me on release day at the onboard rebooking discounted price. (10% off, plus you get extra onboard credit.)  I didn't know you could do that until they told me. Between the discount and the extra onboard credit, it saved me $700 on the cruise I have booked for this summer.
> 
> ...



Costco is my current favorite for booking Disney cruises. The Costco cash card rebate is usually the best commission rebate available.  For example, I am getting a $285 cash card for my 2014 cruise from Costco; the onboard credit from All Seasons Travel would be $100.  Otherwise, the cruise fare was exactly the same (as it usually is on DCL).

Costco reserves the right to charge a $25 fee if you change or cancel your reservation.

Costco also has a very well priced travel insurance option for those who book through them.  Age is not factored into the price, which makes it particularly good for older folks.  -- Suzanne


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 13, 2013)

presley said:


> I've used travel agents who offer on board credit.  However, the Costco cash card looks like a better deal overall.



I agree with the above post 100 %.  When you check-in ask for an upgrade.  We were once upgrade from an inside cabin to an veranda cabin.

The kids are going to love this cruise.


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 13, 2013)

SuzanneSLO said:


> Costco is my current favorite for booking Disney cruises. The Costco cash card rebate is usually the best commission rebate available.  For example, I am getting a $285 cash card for my 2014 cruise from Costco; the onboard credit from All Seasons Travel would be $100.  Otherwise, the cruise fare was exactly the same (as it usually is on DCL).
> 
> Costco reserves the right to charge a $25 fee if you change or cancel your reservation.
> 
> Costco also has a very well priced travel insurance option for those who book through them.  Age is not factored into the price, which makes it particularly good for older folks.  -- Suzanne



Do you tell them the dates you want to book or do they search?  Do they follow-up after the booking?  I don't have a Costco near me, so I haven't looked into it.  Last Year, All Season's called me about changing a three night cruise I had booked to a FL resident week-long cruise over the same week for about the same cost. Because of that and telling me how to get the onboard booking discount as a place holder, I decided to go through them again.  I'm up for saving $ though!  

I've also booked through Vacationstogo.  I love their newsletter, but I felt like the outfit was too big to really give personalized service.


----------



## ailin (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!  Another one I came across is smallworldvacations.com, recommended by mousesavers.com.  Their price looks about the same as Costco's (treating the cash card like a cash rebate), plus a $250 onboard credit (this is for a 7 day cruise) so it's an even better deal.

Regarding the question about Costco, you can search online under their travel section.  I called them to ask about promotions after booking, they said they can usually get the deal, but they don't monitor, you would need to call them about it.

After all this research I'm having second thoughts about paying the premium for Disney.  Would love hearing if Disney is worth the extra money.  Kids will be about 5 and 2 when we go.  My son is into Disney, especially Cars, but he seems apprehensive about the people dressed as the characters.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2013)

spencersmama said:


> I've also booked through Vacationstogo.  I love their newsletter, but I felt like the outfit was too big to really give personalized service.



We have a personal TA at VtG. Donald looks after our cabin selections, OBC, various discounts- some unpublished and short term. You have to ask, 'cause the default is impersonal online booking, but personal service IS available at VacationstoGo.

Jim


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Mar 14, 2013)

ailin said:


> Thanks for all the replies!  Another one I came across is smallworldvacations.com, recommended by mousesavers.com.  Their price looks about the same as Costco's (treating the cash card like a cash rebate), plus a $250 onboard credit (this is for a 7 day cruise) so it's an even better deal.
> 
> Regarding the question about Costco, you can search online under their travel section.  I called them to ask about promotions after booking, they said they can usually get the deal, but they don't monitor, you would need to call them about it.
> 
> After all this research I'm having second thoughts about paying the premium for Disney.  Would love hearing if Disney is worth the extra money.  Kids will be about 5 and 2 when we go.  My son is into Disney, especially Cars, but he seems apprehensive about the people dressed as the characters.



I am familiar with Small World Vacatiosn from years of reading Mousesavers.  Interesting that they give both a rebate and an OBC; most TAs do one or the other.

Do you have any idea what kind of rebate and onboard credit I can expect on a particular cruise?  I could not find it on the website.  -- Suzanne


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 14, 2013)

ailin said:


> After all this research I'm having second thoughts about paying the premium for Disney.  Would love hearing if Disney is worth the extra money.  Kids will be about 5 and 2 when we go.  My son is into Disney, especially Cars, but he seems apprehensive about the people dressed as the characters.



When are you thinking of going?  Where do you live and which port would you leave from?  It's hard to judge if the cruise is worth it to you or not.  My family and I prefer them over the other cruises we've taken. (Holland America, Royal Caribbean, and Carnival)  Disney ships do not have a casino, and some people don't like that.  I'm not a gambler, so it doesn't bother me.  I'm also not much of an alcohol drinker, but I am addicted to Diet Coke, which is included in the price of a Disney cruise.  I appreciate the fact that I can get a soda without having to carry around a mug or a bracelet, and I don't have to pay a surcharge.  I really enjoy the shows, they are well-done and family friendly.  They have enough seats for everyone on the cruise to be able to see the performances.  (I mention that because my sister just got back from her honeymoon on one of the mega Royal Caribbean ships.  She said they wanted to see the ice skating show and one other.  by the time they unpacked their bags and wen to the desk to get tickets, there were no seats available.)  They don't change them very often though, so if you are a repeat cruiser, you will see the same shows as the last cruise. There are a lot of activities - kids only, families, and adult-only, so you get a mix of family time and adult time.  They have a free movie theater that plays first-run and 3D movies.  (We got to see a couple of movies before they were released on land.)  Castaway Cay, Disney's private island, is absolute paradise.  And this is coming from someone who isn't a beach person!

One caveat, since your younger one is two, you won't be able to drop him/her off at the kids club.  They have to be three years old for that. If you want to drop both kids off,  you will need to put the younger one in the nursery and pay an hourly fee.  The upside is that you only pay the taxes on the 2 year old, the fare is free until they turn three.  My kids are much older now, but they were 2 and 5 when we did our first Disney cruise.  We went for my son's fifth birthday.  My parents came along, too, so they watched the 2 year old for us a couple of nights.  I never used the nursery.  

Since your kids are young, if you can be flexible on the dates, you can find some good deals.  I have seen kids cruise for free.  Right now they have fall week-long cruises leaving from Galveston starting at $799.  I've seen fall and May prices like that from Florida, too.  (May is a great time to go, IMO.)  My kids are 13 and 16 now, and they still tell us they like Disney cruises the best of any vacations.  



Passepartout said:


> We have a personal TA at VtG. Donald looks after our cabin selections, OBC, various discounts- some unpublished and short term. You have to ask, 'cause the default is impersonal online booking, but personal service IS available at VacationstoGo.
> 
> Jim



I bet if you get a live TA at vacationstogo, they can find some great deals.  The newsletters are very informative.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 14, 2013)

We're in the same boat, so to speak.  We're looking to go on a Disney cruise early next year.  I researched prices directly through Disney, through Small World Vacations (and talked with them some -- very nice and helpful!) and through Costco.  For our cruise, SWV is offering $250 OBC (no rebate) and Costco is offering a $475 Costco card.

I was kind of curious if anyone offered better cash back / credit than Costco, but kind of doubted it.

I also doubted that Costco would proactively monitor prices and promotions, like the specialty travel agents do.  Not surprised to find out that they don't.


----------



## gwenco (Mar 14, 2013)

*Disney*

Book straight from the Disney cruise website. We have taken (3) cruises and one being on the Disney Dream and they are the only ones we booked using the specific cruise lines site. You will be issued a password and a crewmember number and if you ever sail again, they will upgrade you.

We used CruiseWeb on this last cruise (Royal Caribbean) and will NEVER book with them again. Always go through the cruise line or straight to the source!  

P.S. you will enjoy it immensely!  We aren't a big Disney fan but nobody does cruises like Disney does!!


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 14, 2013)

gwenco said:


> You will be issued a password and a crewmember number and if you ever sail again, they will upgrade you.



You get a Castaway Club number after your first cruise no matter how you book the cruise.  You aren't guaranteed an upgrade.  You get little gifts in the stateroom and can book specialty dining and excursions earlier than other guests.


----------



## ailin (Mar 15, 2013)

spencersmama said:


> When are you thinking of going?  Where do you live and which port would you leave from?
> The upside is that you only pay the taxes on the 2 year old, the fare is free until they turn three.



I was originally thinking Caribbean, but now I'm consider Alaska too.  We live near San Francisco, so would have to fly either way.  Too bad Disney doesn't do the Mexico cruises anymore.

I just looked into the free fare for 2 and under.  Unfortunately, it was changed in 2010 to half fare.  Well, at least there is a discount, I didn't realize that.

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 15, 2013)

ailin said:


> I just looked into the free fare for 2 and under.  Unfortunately, it was changed in 2010 to half fare.  Well, at least there is a discount, I didn't realize that.



Darn!  That stinks!


----------



## myip (Apr 22, 2013)

*Interval International*

I used II to book with with a week that I am not  going to use and about to expire.  I got approx $600 from interval credit.  If I use Costco, I will get $240 credit back.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 23, 2013)

I will just give my .2 cents and say Disney is definitely worth the extra few dollars!!!!! We have cruised DCL four times and are cruising again in July - and get this - we have no "kids".  We will be a group of 18 this time around and I believe the youngest is 17/18.  We range from 17/18 to 70.  We love that there are no casinos too.  Trying the new ship the Fantasy.

Also - we have booked through DVC members services using our points and cash through DCL directly.  This last time around - I switched my two cash cabins (my family as three cabins - one dvc points/two cash) to a TA for the extra on board credit.  

I know many who have also used AAAA and Costco.  Compare prices with a few and go with the best one quote and the one you have heard used most often.


----------



## slomac (Apr 24, 2013)

Do disney.  For the ages of your kids it is the best.  We have done Disney, Holland America and Royal Carribiean and Disney was by far the best for a lot of reasons but espcieally if you have younger kids.


----------



## npey (Apr 24, 2013)

Do we need to have a Costco membership to rent a car from them?


----------

